# Need a "PBX"



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

What’s wrong with a Growler? I still hear that sound in my sleep.


----------



## hbiss (Mar 1, 2008)

Mbit said:


> What's out there?


You are about five years too late. 

But there is plenty of used/refurbished out there. And you are only looking for an intercom for which anything will do. Unfortunately, anything IP is going to cause you grief if you want to use an existing network. So, forget that and go with a plane old analog system. I'm partial to the Avaya Partner. Any release will do. Just install 2 pair wiring and actually little to no programming required. You can actually use regular single line phones too. 

-Hal


----------



## Mbit (Feb 28, 2020)

Ok I'm going to look into those thx


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

Mbit said:


> Ok I'm going to look into those thx


also get this....


----------



## Slay301 (Apr 23, 2018)

Majewski said:


> also get this....
> View attachment 161487


Are they finally for sale again ??


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

Slay301 said:


> Are they finally for sale again ??


no idear


----------



## Slay301 (Apr 23, 2018)

I’ve been wanting that for a min


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

Slay301 said:


> I’ve been wanting that for a min


prolly another item not avail due to covid


----------



## Slay301 (Apr 23, 2018)

Majewski said:


> prolly another item not avail due to covid


Can shortage haha


----------



## ScooterMcGavin (Jan 24, 2011)

If you want to go the industrial route. I’ve used them in power plants. 






Paging & Intercom | Data & Communications | Products | GAI-Tronics







www.hubbell.com


----------



## Mbit (Feb 28, 2020)

ScooterMcGavin said:


> If you want to go the industrial route. I’ve used them in power plants.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm going to look at these too.

We already have a PA system that has some talkback stations. An we also have a separate sound powered phone system.


----------



## Mbit (Feb 28, 2020)

Wirenuting said:


> What’s wrong with a Growler? I still hear that sound in my sleep.
> View attachment 161482


Yeah we have a separate sound powered phone system but they have their limitations. Looking for more of a traditional phone system. J-dial in USN parlance lol.


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

The Avaya Partner as @hbiss suggested would be perfect, it works with plain phones or Partner phones, but at this point they've been discontinued a long long time, over ten years. You can find stuff that will still work on eBay but at this point IMO it's just too old. In 2021 I took out the last few I had remaining. 

If you want to implement a VOIP system, I would not worry too much about your network for small systems. Unless your network is an absolute **** show a small VOIP system will be fine just running on your regular office network. However be prepared for a bit of a learning curve to get something operational. You can get free Linux based PBX software and use a PC as a PBX / server. I think FreePBX is probably the best one but even that's a significant amount to learn. It can even run on a Raspberry Pi, and there are all kinds of ready-made appliances out there that have the linux and the FreePBX or other software in a convenient wall mountable / rack mountable chassis. But I'd recommend you just use a regular plain vanilla-as-possible PC. 

I would love to try this industrial VOIP PBX, but I haven't so I couldn't say, and it looks expensive: 

Voip Virtual PBX Solution Gigabit Ethernet Switch integrates Voice & Data - TC3848 - TC Communications


----------



## hbiss (Mar 1, 2008)

splatz said:


> but at this point they've been discontinued a long long time, over ten years. You can find stuff that will still work on eBay but at this point IMO it's just too old.


That is true. My only point in suggesting it is because it was the most popular small system and from a major manufacturer so there will be plenty of it available for a long time. I would never suggest it to a customer for a new installation, however for what you are doing (and doing it yourself) it could be a good economical fit. 

-Hal


----------

